

Watch How the Cultural Hubs of Civilization Have Shifted Over Centuries [video] - pif
http://qz.com/244999/watch-how-the-centers-of-western-culture-migrated-over-2000-years/#244999/watch-how-the-centers-of-western-culture-migrated-over-2000-years/

======
pif
From Smithsonian ([http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/tracking-
migration-...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/tracking-migration-
notable-people-shows-shifting-cultural-hubs-civilization-180952317/)): _For
millennia, thinkers, artists and business people have been drawn to the big
city. These cultural hubs foster the exchange of money and ideas, and people
have crossed land and sea to spend their days at the center of civilization.
Yet the dominance of any one cultural hub doesn 't hold forever, and over the
years cities have gone through booms and busts in popularity. By tracking
where 120,000 notable historical figures were born and died, researchers have
charted the ever-shifting appeal of the next up-and-coming Big City._

